# Recommended source of Triops?



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Can anyone one recommend a good trusted source of triops eggs, I don't want to buy low quality ones that don't hatch. Thanks in advance, I plan on doing a massive breeding project with them with a wooden tank I am building outside.


----------



## JimW/Oscar (Jul 4, 2010)

Albino_101 said:


> Can anyone one recommend a good trusted source of triops eggs, I don't want to buy low quality ones that don't hatch. Thanks in advance, I plan on doing a massive breeding project with them with a wooden tank I am building outside.


Just don't put them in the same tank as your fish.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

I am specifically building them their own tank outside, I am gonna try and simulate their natural habitat's wet and dry seasons as best as I can for maximum egg output and hatching.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

ebay seller Dadasis usually has a couple different species for sale.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I've noticed a good supply on ebay at any given time, and that dadasis guy has an amazing feedback. I'd say he's your best bet.


----------

